
Ask HN: Are there only 2 reverse-CDN (CRN) in the entire world? - diegorbaquero
I could only find CloudFlare (with 100MB-500MB limits) and AWS S3 with Transfer Acceleration (With no-limit [Charge per GB]). Are there any others?
======
donavanm
Can you clarify "crn", whats the use case? From context I think youre looking
for "PUT/POST" support and or layer 3/4/5 termination closer to the end user
to bisect latency/loss/windowing?

~~~
diegorbaquero
Content Retrieval Network. Users would PUT/PATCH/POST to edge locations so
it's faster on the upload.

CloudFlare reverse proxy and AWS S3 Transfer Acceleration (using CloudFront
edges) do this.

~~~
donavanm
Ah. I dont commonly see this use case called out. If a CDN supports verbs like
POST PUT this should "just work." I dont know what support for write through
vs write back etc looks like.

